# Installing FreeBSD and KDE, Xorg



## bold (Apr 10, 2014)

These are the steps i have followed to try to install xorg and kde in FreeBSD 10. This is after the first boot.
`#mkdir -p /media/cdrom`
`#mount_cd9660 /dev/cd- /media/cdrom`
`cd /media/cdrom/packages/........./.../All`
now when i tried
`pkg add xorg.x.y.txz`
I got the error that package manager not installed
to over come that 
`tar -C /tmp -zvxf pkg-x.y.z.txz`    (i have replace x,y,z with the version number by `ls`)
and
`/tmp/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static pkg-x.y.z.txz`

now i tried 
`pkg add xorg-x.y.z.txz`

but i always get 
signature not available

what are signatures for packages? and how to install packages if package manager is asking for signatures?


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 11, 2014)

bold said:
			
		

> How to install KDE and xorg from the DVD, how to mount the DVD, and how to use bsdinstall() to install packages from DVD?
> Why does `pkg add [i]name of pkg[/i]` says no signature while installing from DVD?
> FreeBSD ver.{10}


Greetings,
 While I'm on releng_8, and releng_9. I think I can safely assume any differences in regard to installing packages from the INSTALL media, would be trivial. But before anyone can answer with any confidence. It isn't _quite_ clear, whether you're asking about installing packages during the install process. Or post-install (after you've installed, and booted to your new installation).
That said. If you're referring  to installing packages while in the installation process; when the mandatory actions have been completed -- disk initialization, base package selection, network setup, and chosen services, selected / configured, and those are complete. You are _normally_ asked if you would like to visit the ports list, for an opportunity to install additional Ports (technically, packages). If these are the packages you're referring to. That's how it normally happens. Did you choose NO to that question during install? Even if you had chosen no at that point. It's still a simple matter to search available ports/packages from the install DVD1 media. By returning to the initial install menu, and choosing "post installation ...". Then you'll be presented with the opportunity to pick, and choose ports (packages) to install. But generally speaking, it's usually a better choice to install subversion, and after installation, suck down the most recent version of the src, and ports trees. Because it's otherwise a potential security hazard. As the install media isn't kept current, and many ports, and the src tree itself will quite possibly contain security problems, that should be addressed ASAP. portsnap(8), and portfetch() are a couple of other options to accomplish that.

--Chris


----------



## bold (Apr 11, 2014)

It is about installing packages from install media. I am asking about installing packages post installation i.e., when I boot for the first time. I cannot access the ports yet as there is no Internet  connectivity.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 11, 2014)

bold said:
			
		

> It is about installing packages from install media. I am asking about installing packages post installation i.e., when I boot for the first time. I cannot access the ports yet as there is no Internet  connectivity.


Ahh. I see. Looks like all the knobs for dealing with the error you receive, as well as any other "tweak" you may ever wish to perform. Can be found in pkg.conf(5). In your case, `PUBKEY: string` looks the most relevant.

--Chris


----------

